# D.C. man on trial for one shotgun shell



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Talk about insanity......... Its a felony to have an unusable shotgun shell in D.C..... How lame can law makers get.......
MILLER: D.C. trial for one shotgun shell but no gun, not given NBC David Gregory offer - Washington Times


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not at all surprised. Citizens there are lucky to enjoy any constitutional rights, least of all the 2nd. A citizen had to petition the supreme court just to have a pistol in his own home. Heaven forbid if he were caught with a 30 round AR magazine. Life imprisonment or perhaps death? I've read the article and it's even worse than I had imagined, down right scary of the so called government if you ask me. It truly makes you appreciate living in a free state.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

As I understand it, you can only have ammunition for firearms you own and have registered in Washington, DC. Apparently this man either did not own a shotgun or was caught outside of his home with the shell on his person.

Emily Miller has written an entire series of articles, which she continues to write, and a book on the topic of obtaining a firearm in DC. "Emily Gets Her Gun" has been a landmark series and a hit as a book. She has also appeared on NRA radio and at VCDL meetings. She is a great asset for the cause.


As for DC, and Maryland to a large degree, it is a cesspool of corruption, favoritism, and racist officials. I avoid the place like the plague. I have a friend from high school days who lived in DC who invited me to the Kennedy Center for a oldies rock concert last summer. I danced around the issue and just finally told him that I don't go down to that garbage dump unless I absolutely have to do so. The difference a river makes between these two lost causes and my state is amazing.

The fact that I can stand on the shore in Alexandria with a firearm strapped on my hip, open or concealed, and look across the Potomac at DC, or further down at Maryland, without fear of being arrested or thrown to the ground by some out of control LEO as he runs my name and numbers is a huge disparity of honored rights. Were I of a mind, I could then walk through historical Alexandria, gun on my side, visiting shops and restaurants without a care. If I tried this in DC, there is the very real possibility I could wind up getting shot.

No thank you. Virginia has SO much more common sense in these regards.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so glad that I left NJ and the oppressive nature of the North Eastern states.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Talk about insanity......... Its a felony to have an unusable shotgun shell in D.C..... How lame can law makers get.......
> MILLER: D.C. trial for one shotgun shell but no gun, not given NBC David Gregory offer - Washington Times


That is the scariest story I have heard in years.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> "The fact that I can stand on the shore in Alexandria with a firearm strapped on my hip, open or concealed, and look across the Potomac at DC, or further down at Maryland, without fear of being arrested or thrown to the ground by some out of control LEO as he runs my name and numbers is a huge disparity of honored rights."


I felt the same way when I was in Ehrenberg, AZ. While I was standing on the shore of the Colorado River looking over at California, I saw atop the bridge on I 10 there was a sign that said "California State Line". I was tempted to walk up to it on the pedestrian walkway while openly carrying two handguns, and stand next to the sign on the Arizona side of course, and hold up a sign that would read "One Side Freedom, One Side Oppression" or "One More Step a Felon". As much as I would like to visit that state and it's beautiful coastline I will never set foot in that place. It ain't that beautiful!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shaolin:


> "I am so glad that I left NJ and the oppressive nature of the North Eastern states."


I'm very happy for you, you've now got to convince like minded people to do the same. The more people that leave those oppressive states the weaker they will become, and the nation will be all the better for it. Can you imagine if those states only had a handful of electoral votes? We would never have a petty little man in a big suit in the White House today. Or possibly a petty little woman in a big pants suit in the future.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hard to believe that we all live in the same country. 

_Choice_............it's a *GREAT* thing. :smt038


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Absolute insanity and a waste of taxpayer money.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BigCityChief:


> "Absolute insanity and a waste of taxpayer money."


I believe under New York's "Safe Act" they already arrested an individual for having more than 7 rounds in a magazine? This individual already had a valid pistol permit and was arrested a few days after the law took affect.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:


> "Hard to believe that we all live in the same country. Choice............it's a GREAT thing."


Yes it is, unfortunately because of a job or other factors some people have no choice. As for me, I thank God I live in Arizona! One of the last bastions of freedom.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> 
> Yes it is, unfortunately because of a job or other factors some people have no choice. As for me, I thank God I live in Arizona! One of the last bastions of freedom.


:smt023


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

desertman said:


> BigCityChief:
> 
> I believe under New York's "Safe Act" they already arrested an individual for having more than 7 rounds in a magazine? This individual already had a valid pistol permit and was arrested a few days after the law took affect.


You are correct. And that was also absolute insanity and a waste of taxpayer money as well. What's your point?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BigCityChief:


> "You are correct. And that was also absolute insanity and a waste of taxpayer money as well. What's your point?"


My point is that the individual had a valid pistol permit, which New York State requires a long and arduous process to obtain, you'd think that they could have given this person a break. The purpose of the "Safe Act" is political retribution by a hateful despicable governor and Democratic legislature. Sure the Republicans control the state senate but for the most part are no different than the Democrats in that state, they are cowards who will not fight for Republican/Conservative principles. This is also true regarding the Republican Party in the country's "Blue" states. These Republican politicians only care about getting re-elected, to hell with principles. They are not worthy of their seats, why bother voting for them? Cuomo's true colors and sentiment towards those with whom he disagrees were on full display. The "Safe Act" was Cuomo's and the state legislatures method of punishing and criminalizing otherwise law abiding citizens for exercising a constitutionally guaranteed right that they have total contempt for. They are now running commercials to try and attract businesses and individuals to that state, because of the 3.5 million people whom over the past decade have smartened up and got the hell out. Can you imagine trying to attract businesses and people to the state while at the same time telling people that don't agree with "Ill Duce" Cuomo to stay the hell out? Why anyone would want to stay in that God awful state is beyond me. This is government at it's worst and shows complete disdain for the principles that this country was founded on.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Hard to believe that we all live in the same country.
> 
> _Choice_............it's a *GREAT* thing. :smt038


Yes, I agree


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

desertman said:


> BigCityChief:
> 
> My point is that the individual had a valid pistol permit, which New York State requires a long and arduous process to obtain, you'd think that they could have given this person a break. The purpose of the "Safe Act" is political retribution by a hateful despicable governor and Democratic legislature. Sure the Republicans control the state senate but for the most part are no different than the Democrats in that state, they are cowards who will not fight for Republican/Conservative principles. This is also true regarding the Republican Party in the country's "Blue" states. These Republican politicians only care about getting re-elected, to hell with principles. They are not worthy of their seats, why bother voting for them? Cuomo's true colors and sentiment towards those with whom he disagrees were on full display. The "Safe Act" was Cuomo's and the state legislatures method of punishing and criminalizing otherwise law abiding citizens for exercising a constitutionally guaranteed right that they have total contempt for. They are now running commercials to try and attract businesses and individuals to that state, because of the 3.5 million people whom over the past decade have smartened up and got the hell out. Can you imagine trying to attract businesses and people to the state while at the same time telling people that don't agree with "Ill Duce" Cuomo to stay the hell out? Why anyone would want to stay in that God awful state is beyond me. This is government at it's worst and shows complete disdain for the principles that this country was founded on.


OK - got it. A number of arrests under this statute have resulted in decisions by prosecutors not to proceed. Having said that, there's no guarantee that a local DA won't prosecute a defendant to the full extent of the law in any case. I share your concerns relative to the implications of the so-called SAFE Act and do not believe the statute has done anything to enhance the safety of anyone who lives in, works in, or visits NY State. Stay safe.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BigCityChief:


> "I share your concerns relative to the implications of the so-called SAFE Act"


 It's not just the "Safe Act" we have to fear. It's when one political party, in this case the Democrats, encouraged by the media's relentless demonization of those who disagree with them, seek to enact laws to criminalize their political opponents, using the full force of government to enforce it, once they obtain power. These are the same tactics that were employed by Goebbels and Hitler and their relentless demonization of the Jews. We all know how that ended up. Sadly, people forget or have no knowledge of history and are incapable of realizing that this is what is happening in our own country today. Thank You, Governor Cuomo! I now know for sure what your's and others that think like you, true motivations are. I can only hope that others come to the same conclusion.


----------

